# Hunter show name for an American Cream? *pics*



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Once we get around to showing, I have no idea what Norman's show name is going to be. He'll be mainly a hunter, but I'd like to do dressage with him at some point. Some facts about him are he's an Aries, he's 17hh, and he has a weird-shaped blaze. I'd like something classy and masculine. I thought about Montaro ("big boy" in Japanese) or Commodore. Any suggestions are appreciated! 

Here he is:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Hmm, I don't really see pure American Creme Draft in him. Doesh he have pink skin and golden eyes?

My Husbands American Creme Draft's show name is Creme Of The Crop


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

He's gorgeous! How do you pronounce the first name you mentioned?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

My guess would be : Mon - Ta - Row


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats what I thought, but it didn't sound Japanese lol


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I like both your ideas, they sound very masculine and still elegant


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

I think he's lovely.

How about Norseman or Norse Invader


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

cute!!! I knew a horse named "Stormin' Norman". Cutest horse ever and won stinkin everything. That's all I can think of, I'm terrible with names!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> Hmm, I don't really see pure American Creme Draft in him. Doesh he have pink skin and golden eyes?
> 
> My Husbands American Creme Draft's show name is Creme Of The Crop


He is full Cream, and both of his parents are the desired cream color. They're not homozygous for the cream gene, and that's how he came out chestnut. His breeder wasn't happy with him, so she gave him away and long story short, that's how we got him. He can't be registered because of his color, and as you probably know, they have to be cream colored with pink skin. Most people haven't heard of chestnut Creams because a lot of them are euthed on the spot if they aren't the right color. 

That's a cute name, btw. =D


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

makin tracks said:


> I think he's lovely.
> 
> How about Norseman or Norse Invader


Norse Invader sounds pretty awesome.


----------

